# How to cover a fireplace



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you going to be using this fireplace?
You can't put wood/paper within a certain distance
I'm not even sure you can do it Temp even if you won't use the fireplace ?


----------



## smmsanders (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, it's a non-working fireplace.


----------



## smmsanders (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a non-working fireplace, or at least, I can't use it as stipulated in the terms of my lease. I also put a flue damper in it so I won't loose cool air in the summer and hot air in the winter. I think it used to be a coal stove fireplace, but like so many old apartments, the stove was taken out. 

Re wood, the mantle that is already on the fireplace is wood and I've actually seen a lot of decorative/old coal stove fireplaces made out of wood in old apartments in my neighborhood.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow!! i love your wife's choice. The wall papers looks really elegant and chic. As long as it is a non working fireplace you can paste wallpaper.

Dana


----------



## smmsanders (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, she would appreciate the compliment.

Once you paste the wallpaper, is it easy to take off? The fireplace also has these pegs that stick out of the wall. I didn't want the wallpaper to look uneven.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm with dana, that's nice textured paper. 
i wonder if you could use it on ceilings to imitate the tin tile style too? paint it, then antique it?
nice choice!

DM


----------

